# Profinet: PN/PN Coupler --> kein SEND/RECIVE?



## Markus (18 Februar 2008)

hallo,

wenn ich mehrere CPU über profinet verbinde, können die dann untereinaner mit send/recive bzw. über S7 verbindungen daen tauschen?

oder brauche ich wie beim profibus (wenn alle master sind) auch koppler zwischen den cpu?

oder sind die koppler nur für den fall das z.b. zwei lieferanten ihre anlagen auf "neutralem boden" verbinden können?


----------



## marlob (18 Februar 2008)

Zwischen 2 z.B. S7-300 PN CPUs kannst du eine TCP-Kommunikationsverbindung aufbauen und damit Daten austauschen
Mit den Bausteinen FB63 bis 65 (TSEND, TRCV, TCON, TDISCON) baust du damit eine Verbindung auf und kannst Daten senden und empfangen


----------



## marlob (18 Februar 2008)

Hier mal ein paar Links
Wie wird eine offene TCP Kommunikationsverbindung zwischen einer S7-300 PN CPU und einem CP343-1 aufgebaut und wie werden Daten ausgetauscht?

Wie wird eine offene TCP Kommunikationsverbindung zwischen zwei S7-300 PN CPUen aufgebaut und wie werden Daten ausgetauscht?

Erstellen der Verbindungsdaten für die offene TCP/IP Kommunikation mit dem Open Communication Wizard


----------



## Markus (18 Februar 2008)

danke dir - war nur etwas verwirrt als ich plötzlich auf die koppler gestossen bin...


----------



## uncle_tom (18 Februar 2008)

Hallo,

zwischen 2 z.B. S7-300 PN CPU´s kann man selbstverständlich auch ganz normale S7-Kommunikation (PUT,GET - FB 14,15) realisieren. Das ist wesentlich einfacher als die offene TCP-Kommunikation über die T-Bausteine.
Man muss nur aufpassen, dass man die richtigen FB´s verwendet - nicht die aus der CP-Bibliothek verwenden - die heisen nämlich genauso (PUT,GET FB14,15) funktionieren aber auf der Onboard-Profinet Schnittstelle nicht.

Der PN/PN Koppler ist vermutlich wie von dir bereits erwähnt für normgerechte PN Verbindungen zwischen 2 Mastern gedacht - ähnlich dem DP/DP Koppler bei Profibus.

Mfg


----------



## radislav (16 Oktober 2008)

hallo,

wir haben einen änlichen aufbau: wir sollen zwei cpu 315-2 pn/dp uber diesen wizzard verbinden. unser ob1(nur kommunikationsteil):

```
CALL  "TCON" , DB65
       REQ    :=
       ID     :=W#16#11
       DONE   :=
       BUSY   :=
       ERROR  :=M1.0
       STATUS :=
       CONNECT:=DB222.data

      L     W#16#10
      T     DB222.DBW   62

      CALL  "TSEND" , DB63
       REQ   :=
       ID    :=W#16#11
       LEN   :=
       DONE  :=M1.5
       BUSY  :=
       ERROR :=M1.1
       STATUS:=
       DATA  :=DB222.data

      CALL  "TDISCON" , DB66
       REQ   :=
       ID    :=W#16#11
       DONE  :=
       BUSY  :=
       ERROR :=M1.2
       STATUS:=
```

funktioniert und beide cpus melden keinen Fehler. allerdings reichen unsere s7 kenntnisse nicht dazu, um einfach mal eine word-variable von einer cpu zur anderen zu übertragen.

sind so sagen noobs in sachen sps und s7... könnte uns jemand helfen?


----------

